# Cities of Colombia



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Medellin*
*Antioquia*​





















































Créditos a su autores


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Boyacá*


*Tunja*​









*Ventaquemada*​









*Pesca​*









*Firavitoba*​









*Tibasosa*​









*Cerinza*​









*Ramiriqui*​









*La Capilla*​









*Combita*​








Créditos a sus autores


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Bogotá*
*Distrito Capital*​












































Créditos a sus autores


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Bucaramanga*
*Santader*​












































Créditos a sus autores


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Popayan - Cauca*​






























































Créditos a sus autores


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Cali*
*Valle*​







































































Créditos a sus autores


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

Great thread! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Bogotá*
*Distrito Capital*​






























































Créditos a sus autores


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Cali*
*Valle*​






























































Créditos a sus autores


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Bogotá*
*Distrito Capital*​







































































Créditos a sus autores


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Bucaramanga*
*Santader*​






























































Créditos a sus autores


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Sesquilé*
*Cundinamarca*​









*Jardín*
*Antioquia*​









*Guatape*
*Antioquia*​









*Marsella*
*Risaralda*​









*Gigante*
*Huila*​









*Villavieja*
*Huila*​









*Rivera*
*Huila*​










*La Macarena*
*Meta*​










*La Dorada*
*Caldas*​









*Honda*
*Tolima*​








Créditos a sus autores


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Colombian cities and towns are gorgeous. So much variety from where to choose.


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Bogotá*
*Distrito Capital*​






























































Créditos a sus autores


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Medellin*
*Antioquia*​







































































Créditos a sus autores


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Cartagena*
*Bolivar*​






















































Créditos a sus autores


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

Suddenly I have a craving to visit Colombia...


----------



## roydex (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah me too, it's relaxing to see the photos


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Medellin*
*Antioquia*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Villavicencio*
*Meta*​



































Créditos a sus autor


----------



## felvb (Oct 8, 2014)

Bucaramanga
*SANTANDER*


----------



## felvb (Oct 8, 2014)

Bogotá D.C.





































Cali
*VALLE DEL CAUCA*



















Chía
*CUNDINAMARCA*










Pereira
*RISARALDA*










Medellín
*ANTIOQUIA*










Cartagena de Indias
*BOLÍVAR*




































Créditos a sus autores​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please add credits, sources to all these photos, otherwise this thread will be locked.


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Medellin*
*Antioquia*​








Créditos a su autor


----------



## DEJAH (Jun 18, 2015)

*Medellín, Antioquia
*






_Por Sebas Herbiet_​


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Pamplona*
*Norte de Santander*​













































*Créditos a Archdaily*​


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Cartagena*
*Bolivar*​

Cartagena by Luis Squitin, en Flickr


Cartagena Malecón by Luis Squitin, en Flickr​


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Bogotá*
*Distrito Capital*​



























*Créditos a sus autores​*


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Bogotá*
*Distrito Capital*








BOG_PlazaSantander by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr








the fog by juangallego75, on Flickr








Centro Internacional by Jorge Concha, on Flickr​


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Manizales*
*Caldas*








Airborne! by Jesus Giraldo, en Flickr








Manizales. by Jesus Giraldo, en Flickr








Green city by Jesus Giraldo, en Flickr​


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Bogotá*
*Distrito Capitla*
























































*Créditos a sus autores*​


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Medellin*
*Antioquia*









DSC04198_DxO by Daniel Pérez Martínez, en Flickr









Sky line Av Colombia by Repocamera photo, en Flickr









Corona Sunset Leparch by Repocamera photo, en Flickr









Super Fresh by Repocamera photo, en Flickr









INTERIORISMO - WILDE SUNGLASSES by Repocamera photo, en Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nuHY4L]
Plaza de Cisneros, Medellín. by Juan Pablo Gomez, en Flickr









Waiting for the metro at Parque de Berrio's Station by Edison Gómez, en Flickr​


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Medellin
Antioquia*


One Plaza by David Múnera, en Flickr

Metro by David Múnera, en Flickr


Milla de Oro by David Múnera, en Flickr


Medellín - Colombia by David Múnera, en Flickr


Medellín - Colombia by David Múnera, en Flickr​


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Bogotá*​







Bogota desde el apartamento by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr








candelaria30 by Luis Martinez, en Flickr








candelaria15 by Luis Martinez, en Flickr








#Colombia #Bogota by Johan Rodriguez, en Flickr








Bogotá Transmilenio station by Thomas Splettstoesser, en Flickr

*Créditos a sus autores*​


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Bogotá*​







_RJS7663 by Richard Silver, en Flickr








_RJS7636 by Richard Silver, en Flickr








Bogota by Jen Sharp, en Flickr








_RJS8354 by Richard Silver, en Flickr

*Créditos a sus autores*​


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Bogotá*​







city view by Dudu Yang, en Flickr








candelaria46 by Luis Martinez, en Flickr








Bogota by hanming_huang, en Flickr








candelaria5 by Luis Martinez, en Flickr

*Créditos a sus autores*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos but *dont forget to post also their credits, sources.*


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

Mil disculpas

Ya coloque los créditos. kay:


----------



## Davidtown (Jul 9, 2015)

*Santa Marta
**Magdalena*

Docked in Santa Marta Colimbia_07 by Woobstr112g, en Flickr


*Créditos a su autor*​


----------



## felvb (Oct 8, 2014)

My city <3.


----------

